# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Best iPhone Gym App?

## BrockStone

I want to tak full advantage of my new iPhone. Any reccomendations on apps for logging your workouts and days and showing progress?

----------


## Stephen73ta

I've never looked into getting an iphone app, but it sure would be cool if they had something like this.

----------


## brob82

iFitness...does exactly what you said...

----------


## Nooomoto

iFitness is the best one IMO, although I got tired of screwing with my phone while at the gym so I quit using it after a while.

----------


## protrac231

My vote is for iFitness also. I use it everyday to track my workouts.

----------


## dooie

I've tried ifitness and gymgoal.. Gymgoal kills it!! But like nooomoto said, u get over playing with ur phone all the time..

----------


## carp123

iripped is good

----------


## blazerelf

I strongly recoment fit builder have been using it for 2 years or mroe, i have tryed to switch a couple times but always end up back to it after a few hours, it has it all!

----------


## Emperor9

ifitness is the best i have used it for over a year now. you can easily add exercises to it. also monitors weight and BF

----------

